# Emission Jean-Luc Delarue thème "j'ai la poisse"



## patachou (3 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour les gens !!!

Ce matin je v&#233;rifie mes mails et une dame me demande de participer &#224; l'emission de Jean-Luc Delarue qui passe &#224; 14h en semaine au sujet d'un article que j'ai &#233;cris dans mon blog o&#249; j'expliquais que finalement *dans mon malheur j'ai quand m&#234;me eu de la chance.*

Je lui ai dis que j'avais pas envie de venir &#224; la t&#233;l&#233;, &#224; la radio, o&#249; n'importe ou ailleurs, mais que j'en parlerai autour de moi pour que des personnes ayant des anecdotes similaire puissent la contacter. Attention l'emission se passe dans deux semaines donc d&#233;p&#233;chez-vous (&#231;a vous permettra de passer une journ&#233;e &#224; Paris)

orousseau_at_reservoir-prod.fr

ici mon article sur la poisse


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2007)

C'est pour ton article sur la poisse que Delarue t'as contacté ? 

Quelle poisse 

Sinon, l'autre jour je vais dans un kiosk , je me laisse tenter par un jeu de grattage.
Il reste 3 jeu à gratter, j'en prend 2 ..

Je repasse 3 jours après, je vois sur la porte "Ici quelqu'un a gagné 60'000 francs Suisse" ..
La buraliste me dit" vous vous souvenez les deux billets que vous avez pris, et bien c'est le troisième qui était gagnant ..."

Un peu la poisse sur ce coups là :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Janvier 2007)

Tiens ca me fait penser a pas mal de choses tout ca :mouais:

L'autre jour, je devais revenir de Maastricht en co-voiturage avec des collegues, puis filer a la gare pour prendre le train de 17h15 pour retourner passer le week-end chez mes vieux... Une des collegues avec qui nous partons tire en longueur dans son dernier appel (ben ui, on fait du helpdesk ) et sur ce, j'arrive a la gare pour celui de 18h15, la haine dans l'ame en me disant que poisse de m... j'allais arriver tard chez mes vieux et n'aurais pas ma ptite soiree peinarde...

Le train arrive et je le prends, toujours la rage d'avoir loupe le premier... Et un peu plus loins sur la voie, que voyons-nous ? le train de 17h15 coince dans un tunnel (quelqu'un a eu la lumineuse idee de se jetter sur la voie pour mettre fin a ses jours), on arrive au moment ou le drap blanc passe, et plus loin dans le tunnel, tous les voyageurs coinces depuis plus d'une heure... (ouarf, ca me l'a foutue moins mal du coup, mais je trouvais cela bien glauque malgre tout :rateau: )

Je ne sais pas si c'est reellement de la chance dans la malchange dans ces cas-la... N'empeche que ca fait toujours un drole d'effet :sick:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Janvier 2007)

Merci mouette ^^


----------



## La mouette (3 Janvier 2007)

Les gagnants &#233;taient un jeune couple qui venaient de se marier :love: 

Comme quoi


----------



## spud34 (3 Janvier 2007)

Passer chez Delarue, t'en as pas d'autres des idées foireuses comme ça????


----------



## jpmiss (3 Janvier 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Passer chez Delarue, t'en as pas d'autres des idées foireuses comme ça????



Raconter sa vie dans un blog?




:rateau:


----------



## spud34 (3 Janvier 2007)

Ah oui, c'est vrai, que de bonnes suggestions


----------



## Ed_the_Head (3 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Raconter sa vie dans un blog?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ou sur un forum.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Janvier 2007)

patachou a dit:


> orousseau_at_reservoir-prod.fr




*Mes copains spameurs*
te remercient bien.


----------



## toys (3 Janvier 2007)

dès fois j'ai la pouasse sous les bras mais s'est du au fait que j'ai fait du sport!!:rateau:    je sais pas si sa vas l'interressé.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Mes copains spameurs*
> te remercient bien.


Ah mais la protection manuelle ne sert qu'&#224; contrer les robots  Libre &#224; chacun de s'amuser avec ce qu'il veut


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Janvier 2007)

Tombe bien, &#231;a, ya deux ou trois sites bizarres siffled&#233;couverts par le plus grand des hasards D) qui me demandaient une adresse mail valable.


----------



## La mouette (4 Janvier 2007)

Je re&#231;ois du Viagra &#224; la tonne, pour pas un rond  .. ou presque


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je reçois du Viagra à la tonne, pour pas un rond  .. ou presque



'tain, l'Amok il se fait arnaquer alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

moi comme je vois le mal nulle part, je m'attire systématiquement la poisse :mouais: 
en même temps pour une sirène la poisse c'est normal 

mes bécanes se cabrent, ma bagnole se met  à rouler sur 3 roues et j'en passe:hein: le fil "fan de deux roues" résume bien la poisse de certains foreumeur ici, the big en first position


----------



## Aurélie85 (4 Janvier 2007)

Dans mes malheurs, y a jamais de la chance. Pas que je sache.

Sinon, j'ai vu un super film l'autre jour sur la poisse. Vous connaissez le film "Ein Tollpatsch kommt selten allein"? Avec Depardieu et Richard? Je cherche la traduction du film en franZöZisch, mais je trouve pas. 

Comme c'est intéressant ce que j'écris! Quand je me relis, je me demande ce que je fais encore ici.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Janvier 2007)

C'est un grand pas en avant...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Dans mes malheurs, y a jamais de la chance. Pas que je sache.
> 
> Sinon, j'ai vu un super film l'autre jour sur la poisse. Vous connaissez le film "Ein Tollpatsch kommt selten allein"? Avec Depardieu et Richard? Je cherche la traduction du film en franZöZisch, mais je trouve pas.
> 
> Comme c'est intéressant ce que j'écris! Quand je me relis, je me demande ce que je fais encore ici.


La ch&#232;vre.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Je suis bien poisseuse et je donne gratuitement, j'suis quelqu'un de généreux  

Il paie Delarue ?


----------



## Apca (9 Janvier 2007)

J'espère que ce sujet vas pas me porter la poisse ! :casse:


----------



## quetzalk (11 Janvier 2007)

patachou a dit:


> ... dans mon blog où j'expliquais que finalement *dans mon malheur j'ai quand même eu de la chance.*



*pas seulement,
*
car tu expliquais aussi dans ton autoportrait :



patachou a dit:


> ... C'est PRESQUE une emmerdeuse !!!




moi dans mes malheurs j'ai eu du malheur (genre : quand les piles de mon lecteur mp3 sont nazes, eh ben elles sont vraiment nazes tu vois vraiment des grosses tuiles qui font que la vie elle bascule d'un coup tout ça tu relativise grave après).


LOL


je kiff grave


bonne nuit


:sleep:


----------



## Sindanárië (12 Janvier 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> *pas seulement,
> *
> j'ai eu du malheur (genre : quand les piles de mon lecteur mp3 sont nazes, eh ben elles sont vraiment nazes tu vois vraiment des grosses tuiles qui font que la vie elle bascule d'un coup tout ça tu relativise grave après).




ça me fait le même effet quand je psychote sur le fait que Sonnyboy pourrait tomber en panne aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> le film "Ein Tollpatsch kommt selten allein"? Avec Depardieu et Richard? Je cherche la traduction du film en franZöZisch, mais je trouve pas.



"La chèvre" (je n'aurais d'ailleurs jamais pensé que ça se disait comme ça, "chèvre" en allemand !)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4116241 a dit:
			
		

> La chèvre.


 hehehe


----------



## Aurélie85 (12 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4127524 a dit:
			
		

> hehehe



Eh moi qui tripais... J'ai cru que tu m'avais traité de chèvre...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> moi comme je vois le mal nulle part, je m'attire systématiquement la poisse :mouais:



Tu m'étonnes!!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Eh moi qui tripais... J'ai cru que tu m'avais traité de chèvre...


Ah?... Tu aimes qu'on te dise des gros mots?...    :love:


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je suis bien poisseuse et je donne gratuitement, j'suis quelqu'un de généreux
> 
> Il paie Delarue ?



Non. Toi t'es gaffeuse


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2007)

mado a dit:


> Non. Toi t'es gaffeuse



Pas du tout ! Toutes mes phrases sont réfléchies  

C'est les autres qui ont l'esprit mal tourné !  









Oui ...

Bon ....

D'accord :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4127524 a dit:
			
		

> hehehe





Aurélie85 a dit:


> Eh moi qui tripais... J'ai cru que tu m'avais traité de chèvre...



C'était d'ailleurs uniquement dans le but de lever cette ambiguité que j'ai précisé !  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Janvier 2007)

quetzalk a dit:


> LOL
> 
> 
> je kiff grave
> ...



Chaipas si vous avez remarqué, mais Quetzalk se met à écrire comme Rezba...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2007)

quand j'y pense la poisse à commencé dès ma naissance, on m'a échangée:mouais: 
ouais à l'époque y'avait pas les bracelets et donc la puéricultrice m'avait refourguée à une autre mère qui ne s'était rendue compte de rien (enfin peut-être que oui  puisqu'elle avait déjà 3 gars!:hein: ) 
par-contre, ma mère s'en est aperçu de suite ! ils ont crû que la montée de lait l'avait rendue dingo avec la fièvre:casse: l'histoire a duré 24H quand même! heureusement que l'autre bébé était un mec sinon je serais une autre!
du coup, j'ai été élevée au jus de fruits puisque j'avais tété l'autre mère et fait une allergie aux laitages 
ptêt pour çà que je suis pas bien terminée:bebe:


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Janvier 2007)

Toumaï a dit:


> du coup, j'ai été élevée au jus de fruits puisque j'avais tété l'autre mère et fait une allergie aux laitages
> ptêt pour çà que je suis pas bien terminée:bebe:




Oui.... bon... eeeeet *t'es pas à poil aujourd'hui ?*


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2007)

Hé hé... moi non plus je l'avais pas reconnue !!


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ça me fait le même effet quand je psychote sur le fait que Sonnyboy pourrait tomber en panne aussi



Et oui mais non... tant qu'il y aura des quetzalk, il y aura des moi...


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2007)

tu te rel&#226;che mon lapin la


----------



## Sindanárië (14 Janvier 2007)

macinside a dit:


> tu te relâche mon lapin la



Je te trouves bien familier avec le sonnyboy... j'ai loupé un épisode ? on nous caches des trucs ? vous allez publier les bans ? 

QUi vas porter la robe de mariée ? :rateau:


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Je te trouves bien familier avec le sonnyboy... j'ai loupé un épisode ? on nous caches des trucs ? vous allez publier les bans ?



tu est triste choupinet ? :bebe: 



Sindanárië a dit:


> QUi vas porter la robe de mariée ? :rateau:



la sonny voyons :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Janvier 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4116241 a dit:
			
		

> La ch&#232;vre.


Le malheur des uns peut faire le bonheur des autres 

mon frère, lorsqu'il avait environs 7-8 ans avait cette tendance à ramasser les jeux à gratter lorsque nous allions marauder en ville  il regardait s'il n'y en avait pas un gagnant qui traînait dans des lots qu'il trouvait par terre...  par un jour de chance, il y avait dans un lot un billet gagnant, un peu dégradé qui valait tout de même 10.000 Francs belges à l'époque (soit 250 ), mes parents ont été le toucher à la loterie nationale pour lui à Bruxelles et lui ont mis l'argent sur son compte-épargne 

Comme quoi...


----------



## Apca (15 Janvier 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> Le malheur des uns peut faire le bonheur des autres
> 
> mon frère, lorsqu'il avait environs 7-8 ans avait cette tendance à ramasser les jeux à gratter lorsque nous allions marauder en ville  il regardait s'il n'y en avait pas un gagnant qui traînait dans des lots qu'il trouvait par terre...  par un jour de chance, il y avait dans un lot un billet gagnant, un peu dégradé qui valait tout de même 10.000 Francs belges à l'époque (soit 250 ), mes parents ont été le toucher à la loterie nationale pour lui à Bruxelles et lui ont mis l'argent sur son compte-épargne
> 
> Comme quoi...



Ahh oui ! Je me rappel ! C'était le mien, je l'avais perdu !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

comment cela fait-t'il que delarue ne m'a pas encore contactée ? :mouais:   

tampi pour lui , j'ecrira un livre .....un jour


----------



## Apca (15 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> comment cela fait-t'il que delarue ne m'a pas encore contactée ? :mouais:
> 
> tampi pour lui , j'ecrira un livre .....un jour



Tu sais déjà le titre que tu lui donnera ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Janvier 2007)

Apca a dit:


> Ahh oui ! Je me rappel ! C'était le mien, je l'avais perdu !



Ben toi alors, t'as eu du bol, tu serais allé chercher les sous, tu te faisait braquer à la sortie, six mois d'hosto, 40% d'incapacité permanente et un costard à 200000 FB ruiné. Tu te rend compte à quoi tu as échappé ?


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

J'ai perdu mon billet de l'Euro millions ...  

J'avais 2 étoiles 3 numéros  ( pour une fois que j'ai des numéros ...)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> J'ai perdu mon billet de l'Euro millions ...
> 
> J'avais 2 étoiles 3 numéros  ( pour une fois que j'ai des numéros ...)





et dans la machine a laver tu as regardé ?  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

Elle tourne


----------



## Apca (15 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben toi alors, t'as eu du bol, tu serais allé chercher les sous, tu te faisait braquer à la sortie, six mois d'hosto, 40% d'incapacité permanente et un costard à 200000 FB ruiné. Tu te rend compte à quoi tu as échappé ?



Oui c'est vrai ! :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------

